# Does an overheating CPU cause system shutdown?



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

can a CPU with a temperature of around 106C (HOT!) cause the computer to shutdown instantly? i've heard that the P4s have a new design in which when they get hotter they start working slower so not to produce as much heat, but my computer runs just as fast right before the screen freezes for a second and the computer just shuts off. there are no warning sounds whatsoever. it also seems after it turns off once then if i start the computer within a few minutes again it would shut off at windows startup.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Yes CPU overheating can cause System shut down to prevent damage. If Your CPU is overheating i strongly suggest Cleaning out the Heatsink/Fan and the rest of your Case. Or Remove the Heatsink and re-apply some thermal Grease (Recommended = Artic silver 5 ) on the CPU.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

If your processor is running that hot, you should seriously not use it until you are confident that you have fixed the heat issue. Temperatures that high can damage the CPU permanently.

I suggest you reapply the thermal paste on the CPU. Also, you will have to provide details on the cooling system. Is it a fanless heatsink? If so, you should definitely get a new heatsink with a fan. Also, run the computer with the case off to see if temperatures improve.

Take a look at the first and third sections here when you have some time. http://www.techsupportforum.com/info/article/43/the-basics-of-computer-hardware-cooling/


----------



## andrew123 (Jan 22, 2007)

my computer does this too but jsut resently it is restarting like every 5 minutes even though it is not oveheating. should i take off the system failure auto restart off? cause this is an annoying issue as i use y computer for games mostly. My computer may be a bit damaged from continues overheating last year with problems from the fan but this is different now jsut random shutdown. Also a question to the maker of this thread, does your computer freezes for a seccond and like a sound is repeated then suddenly it shutsdown? cause thats the same with mine.

it is very frustrating.:laugh:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

@ andrew123: Please start your own thread. We can't give advice to more than one member in each thread - doing so would be very confusing for everybody.


----------



## thinsitu (Dec 22, 2005)

thanks guys, i've got a new heatsink now, the last one's fan was broken ...
the problem might be solved but i've just started up my computer for a few minutes, not sure if it'll shut down again or not. thanks though

ps TheMatt, what is the smily face thing all about, i don't get it at all ???


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

> ps TheMatt, what is the smily face thing all about, i don't get it at all ???


*Life*


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Check the temps in the BIOS. Go into the PC Health section and it will show the temperatures.

BTW the point is that you don't know what the smiley said. :wink:


----------

